
Samsung Now Preloads McAfee on All Smart TVs - mr_toad
https://www.extremetech.com/electronics/286656-samsung-now-preloads-mcafee-on-all-smart-tvs
======
mgsouth
ExtremeTech wasn't impressed.

"An audit two years ago found that Tizen [the OS in Samsung's Smart TVs] had
an absolutely terrible security implementation."

"As to whether this agreement is doing anything to protect your devices,
that’s unclear... The problem is, no security suite on earth can defend you
from a broken operating system."

"The best way to handle a Smart TV is to never use its 'smart' functions in
the first place."

